# [IO TAB] Problems with 3.1 OTA? Try stock ODIN



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I am posting this as it helped me imensely when I tried to update my IO tab.
This was origionally posted on XDA by SS2006
If you are having problems getting through the update process try this (One of the files is a .rar so windows users will need to install jZip or 7zip to extract.)

"[Solution] HC 3.1 OTA Difficulties 13% + Stock ODIN
Flash the below with ODIN (thanks to bonzai3558), extract the .md5 file from the zip, and in odin choose PDA and point to that file, keep everything else blank/default. Connect Tab with USB (after it is in download mode by power on +Volume down then volume up, so it shows the yellow android with shovel) then hit Start.
this ODIN version: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDN6BYB2
and this pda md5: http://www.mediafire.com/?gcenefqc3khcc0c
Now when you check for OTA once your back up, it'll work fine and get past 13% and go all the way (it is normal for it to stay a long time on 76%)"
Tab will stay rooted.
"This odin file also will save your device if it is bricked or frozen (boot into download mode) power button + volume down button, then press volume up to select
*thanks pershoot for help as well"

One of the files is a .rar so windows users will need to install jZip or 7zip to extract.


----------



## TiefightinDroid (Jun 16, 2011)

Does this work going from ICS 4.0.3 back to Honeycomb?


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

It should help if you have any sort of issue/s to get back to stock. Late response, hope things worked out for you.


----------

